# Cutting bowls blanks



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got some shorter logs I'd like to cut into bowl blanks. I'm still new to sawing but know some parts of the wood IS NOT desirable as to cracking,splitting etc. I have a few aquaintances who hobby turn but they have no idea whats proper for a blank. I assume something without the pith but not sure how far away from it or what a "stantard" size might be.

Some of this is spalted maple and some aged oak and sassafras. I have no burls but have crotches if they'll work.

Also what proper sealing techniques/area to be covered. Anchorseal2 is the sealer I'll use. Is it standard to turn while green or some drying need?

Thanks in advance and have a Blessed evening,
Tim


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

here is a link to an episode of american wood shop where they go over cutting bowl blanks with natural edges. they could be any size it really depends on the clearance the lathe has which will be used to turn the piece. i hope this helps http://wbgu.org/americanwoodshop/episodes.html click on episode 1712 to wathc the video on how he does it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Greg,
I viewed the link provided and was very helpful, but I'm still interested in other opinions. I love to compile the different theories and ideas others use before wasting much wood so please keep adding to thread. 

Nothing Ventured, Nothing Gained.

Also enjoyed your website Greg. Always keep the Lord first and everything else will follow !!!!

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

jacson said:


> You already bought the bridal party their dresses, so don't go overboard--go and buy them something simple and inexpensive like that mani/pedi kit.


Sage wisdom. :huh:


----------

